# Cofffe giảm cân MediQueen hiệu quả sau 1 lộ trình



## qnhan10a3 (30/3/20)

*Giá bán : 600.000 VND.
Tình trạng mới: 100%



*
Cà phê giảm cân MediQueen là sản phẩm của công ty MediQueen, được cải tiến từ sản phẩm giảm cân Mộc Minh Plus và Đông Y Collagen.MediQueen Cafe giúp đào thải độc tố, giảm mỡ thừa...
MediQueen Cafe là một sản phẩm cà phê giảm cân do công ty MediQueen sản xuất. Đây là một sản phẩm do công ty mua lại bản quyền và chịu trách nhiệm sản xuất tại Việt Nam. Với dây chuyền sản xuất hiện đại bằng công nghệ sạch của Pháp, Cà phê giảm cân MediQueen chắc chắn sẽ làm hài lòng quý khách.
Cafe MediQueen là sự kết hợp của 2 dòng sản phẩm Mộc Minh Plus và Đông Y Collagen nên nó kế thừa những ưu điểm của 2 sản phẩm. Vì vậy Mediqueen Cafe là một trong những sản phẩm hoàn hảo kết hợp của 2 sản phẩm trên vừa có tác dụng giảm cân vừa lại là một loại thức uống tuyệt vời
*Thành phần và công dụng:
1. Bột cafe Chlorogenic Colombia*
Thành phần chính trong cafe Mediqueen là bột cà phê Chlorogenic Colombia đây là loại bột cafe nguyên chất 100% đến từ hạt cafe xanh tự nhiên nên chưa hàm lượng axit chlorogenic rất cao, có tác dụng giúp cơ thể tự đốt chất béo cũng như tỉnh táo.
*2. Đậu thân trắng*
Đậu thân trắng hay còn gọi là đậu trắng là một loại thực phẩm cung cấp chất xơ và protein cao nhưng lại mang ít calo. Theo những nghiên cứu gần đây thì các nhà khoa học đã chứng minh được trong đậu trắng hạn chế quá trình hình thành chất béo, đồng thời nó cũng tạo cảm giác no lâu giúp chúng ta giảm cân tốt hơn. Ngoài ra thì chúng còn nhiều tác dụng khác như phòng chống kháng insulin, bệnh tiểu đường và bệnh tim...
*3. Cây xương rồng*
Đúng vậy bạn không hề nghe nhầm, trong thành phần của cafe Mediqueen thì cây xương rồng góp phần không thể thiếu. Cây xương rồng được nghiên cứu là có tác dụng rất tốt với việc giảm cân nhờ vào việc chúng có chứa nhiều chất xơ dễ tiêu hóa và ít calo. Theo nghiên cứu của các nhà khoa học thì chất xơ trong xương rộng giúp đốt chất chất béo tốt hơn 30% so với các chất xơ khác. Mặc khác xương rồng còn nhiều tác dụng trong việc giảm cholesterol và glucose trong máu giúp chúng ta có một cơ thể khỏe mạnh hơn .
*4. Collagen thực vật*
Collagen thực vật là một chất mà có tác dụng như collagen động vật nhưng nó lại an toàn hơn rất nhiều ,mặt khác collagen thực vật dễ tan trong nước giúp cơ thể dễ dàng hấp thu hơn và mang lại hiệu quả nhanh chóng hơn
Lưu ý: Sản phẩm đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất khi dùng trước khi ăn 30p
*Thông tin liên hệ :*

Công ty TNHH MediQueen
Địa Chỉ: 31 đường 3136, Phạm Thế Hiển, Phường 7, Quận 8, Tp.HCM
Hotline: 1900.0263
Email: ctymediqueen@gmail.com
Fanpage : facebook.com/mediqueenvietnam
Maps :


----------

